
Ask HN: Favorite Sarcastic Code Comments - 11thEarlOfMar
I&#x27;ll start:<p>&#x2F;*
I re-implemented the fisher app. I started out debugging it to get a working build of the notorious &#x27;yellow-flasher&#x27; that creeps around the building after hours. But after wasting the weekend scouring through the some 13000+ lines of #ifdefs and globals and half-commented out blobs of nonsensical squirrly rats nest, hairballs wedged between the clever global macro obfuscated pointers that were only implemented for QNX but also sometimes used on the mythological MicroBlaze based RIM which was abandoned long ago but the code is still there cluttering up the actually useful functions which no longer work correctly because someone lost the only version of working code and now we only have a pre-built binary that everyone has been using since March 2019 but no one is willing to fess up to being the one who compiled it because they are probably terrified that we may ask them to make a change to it. (inhale)<p>So I decided to not go that route because I&#x27;d likely still be working on it in December.
*&#x2F;
======
smoyer
I'm not seeing the sarcasm but it's a great comment. I can't think of a
sarcastic comment right off the top-of-my-head either but I do have a funny
comment story:

For the longest time (starting in the '80s) I started a comment with the
following snippet if there was a need for the developer to be really certain
they wanted to change something about code:

/* ____* DANGER WILL ROBINSON __ __* * ... * /

This always made me smile because "Lost in Space" was one of my favorite
television shows growing up in the early '70s ... and because most of the
people reading the comment didn't know the reference. That changed slightly
when the movie came out but really became known when Netflix revived the
series.

